# bwoogie's layout



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

So I'm playing with some layout designs. It will be 6x3 or so. N scale
Here is what I have so far.










I know it's red on the passenger line. It'll be easier to fix in real life than trying to tweak those little things on there.

What do you think about this layout?

Also, anyone have any ideas how I should connect the passenger line to the main line? I need a place to make a grade.

Any suggestions are highly welcome! Thanks!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like you're stuck with the passenger rail staying elevated. I don't see enough room to grade her to the base level unless you grade the outer loops on the left hand side up to the elevation needed and then run it over. 

Not sure what theme you are going with but have you considered leaving the passenger elevated? If you have a business and residential district you might have a very nice opportunity to run a dedicated elevated rail system in your layout. Give it a thought. Kato and Tomix have some very nice light rail train systems and EMUs. You could have a two nice elevated rail stations. May take some scratch building but would be nice if down right.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah, thats what i'm thinking. just keep it elevated.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Have you ever visited JNS Forum? There's a nice tomix layout plan that yours reminded me of. Check it out, you might get some ideas.

http://www.jnsforum.com/index.php/topic,6481.0.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Or even run subway cars on the elevated line. Walther's makes some nice units.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

track, joiners, foam roadbed, engine and cars ordered!

i'll have to order the switches later. i have 13 total i think in my layout. that gets expensive fast.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Or even run subway cars on the elevated line. Walther's makes some nice units.


i like that idea. everything will fall together when i actually start building, im sure


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

My order is scheduled to arrive on monday! Im super excited!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

bwoogie said:


> ...Here is what I have so far...What do you think about this layout?..


I'm fairly ignorant on such things so forgive me if it's obvious to others - What is it that the railroad does, or what types of industry does it serve? 

Have you considered putting the yard functions between the industrial area and the residential area? You might have a line splitting a neighborhood - opening up "the other side of the tracks". Maybe tighten up one of the outer loops cutting through a corner of the industries...

Anyway, you asked.hwell:

GL with the new build.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Layout looks like it's going to run good! any thoughts on the expansion of it yet? what's your radius's on the mains?


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I havent decided on industries yet. I think itll prolly be steel though. Ive also decided not to raise the business and residential districts and might take out the passenger loop as well. Thats what i like about this. I can do what i want


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

bwoogie said:


> ...Thats what i like about this. I can do what i want


Fair enough - That's how I roll too.  I was just trying to understand your layout, and more to the point the reasons behind the choices you made.

I'm looking forward to the updates.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

It'll grow and change as i find room, time and money for it  i sold my trampoline yesterday to get some extra cash to put towards it. So after work today i'm gonna go to lowes and get some wood! 6 hours to go :/ my track and stuff arrives today too. Soooo excited! Lots of stuff to do.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I decided that a "sub-industry" will be orange juice! I saw some Tropicana cars at the local store. I might go pick some up today


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

w00t! track and trains arrived today! Should get out to lowes today to buy some lumber. gotta rearrange furniture first though haha


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Takes some pics of those trains!
:thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

brik-el said:


> Takes some pics of those trains!
> :thumbsup:


What HE Said!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

manchesterjim said:


> What HE Said!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



I will! I will! As soon as I get this place cleaned up!


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

clean up is taking as long as i thought it would. x_X most of the way there. wont being making it to the store today sadly. but tomorrow is a brand new day  i'll still try to get some pix up tonight though.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

OK! Here are the pix as promised!
First impressions? I'm pretty sure I'll be swaping the Kato couplers for something else... Not a fan. Can't wait to put some juice in that loco though and start pulling some freight!

Also, i realize it would have been better if i knew how to properly use my dslr and had everything in focus (i know how, im just lazy and put it on full auto). Just call it art.

ps. boo on the forum for auto resizing


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow those are great.

I am envious.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet! I made it to lowes today and got me some lumber!
My original plan was to build 3 sections, each 2x3, and connect them together to make a 6x3 and they would be held together with latches... But after thinking about it, the labor that would go into it would be more than the convenience of having it (the location the layout will be is upstairs and through tight corners). Plus each piece of track that crosses over to each section would have to be cut.. blah.. So it decided to go ahead with the one piece since its still a relatively small layout.

So I got the table top frame built. I will be busy with other things tomorrow, so on thursday I should be able to attach the plywood.











Holes drilled for wiring


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

the start of an empire.......

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

brik-el said:


> the start of an empire.......
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup: And again....what HE said!


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

brik-el said:


> the start of an empire.......
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If you only knew! Bwahahahaha!
I keep tweaking the layout in my head, i just want to start laying track already!


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

ok i got the top on! It's getting ready to come inside. I'll have to put some legs on it once it's where it's gonna be.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Get that in yer house quick!

Can't you hear it taunting you?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha yup. The plan is to get it inside tonight, add some legs and starting on the track. Still waiting on my turnouts to arrive but i got some other stuff to work on too


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

powercab just got here! i also got a couple lefty's - they were out of right hand turnouts sadly. so i'm waiting on those.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Progress is starting to slowly take place. Had to redesign the layout due to sharp curves but its coming along. Layed a few feet of track. Will post pix soon


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Cant wait to see what you got for us.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

w00t! We got the track laid! Thanks to a lot of help from my dad. I think this project brought him back a lot of memories of the layouts he built. It was a fun father son project.

On to the pix!


downstairs doing a couple laps. No legs yet and dcc panel not mounted.





































Finally upstairs with legs attached and dcc panel mounted.


















































































Next step will probably be building the bridge. Thinking I'll prolly build a trestle.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Fanatastic.

Glad you and your dad had fun.

I'll be keepin my eyes on this layout.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Fantastic work here!! Keep those updates (and pics) coming!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

*working on getting a video of my train running uploaded so while we wait feast your eyes on this*

Finally finished my Grade Crossing signal circuit board the other day. Took a while and a ton of troubleshooting to get everything sorted out. A million thanks to my dad for all the time he put into it helping me.










My dad also found my old rolling stock from when I was a kid when looking for a power supply for the crossing! I was sure they had gotten thrown away! Glad I was wrong! They're mostly busted up though. They all need new trucks and couplers and some TLC. But they'll be up and running in no time flat!


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Boom here ya go.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjGnbfkfxY


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bwoogie,

I fixed your embedded YouTube link. If you want to embed the vid, put just the stuff to the right of the equals sign in the URL address between the YT image tag codes.

TJ


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good!!!!!! Cant wait to see it finished..:thumbsup:


----------

